
Selling their home to keep their small businesses alive - jmorin007
http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/02/05/economic.survivor3/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=468379>

